# 457 visa time line???



## hevvy (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi
Can anyone offer any advise? We have been told by agent that it can take 4-6 weeks after medicals recieved in oz for visa to be issued. I have been checking forums etc and i thought it could be as quick as a few days but generally a couple of weeks....
Fed up with waiting, waiting, waiting.......
Meds received on 20th October...
Any advise would be great
Hev x


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Hev,

Welcome to the forum.

There used to be a brilliant website that had timelines for all visa sub-classes but for some reason it's no longer available so the only way to know is to find someone else at the same stage as you. How about doing a search on the forum and see if anyone else has discussed timelines for your visa.

Doing a quick search I came up with these: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...g-australia/8759-457-processing-timeline.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/5131-visa-457-after-medical-finalised.html

Dolly


----------



## adelyn (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

Actually is normal. It took about 3 weeks for me to get my 457 visa as well. 

Adelyn


----------



## Bluecookie (Aug 28, 2008)

hevvy said:


> Hi
> Can anyone offer any advise? We have been told by agent that it can take 4-6 weeks after medicals recieved in oz for visa to be issued. I have been checking forums etc and i thought it could be as quick as a few days but generally a couple of weeks....
> Fed up with waiting, waiting, waiting.......
> Meds received on 20th October...
> ...


Hi Hev

Welcome to the forum 

My 457 timeline was - Xray done 15th September - Visa granted 7th October. About 3 weeks it took.

Hels


----------



## hevvy (Sep 20, 2008)

thank you all so much for the replies.....been just over 3 weeks for us. Will just keep on waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hevvy (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Dolly
thanks for the advise. How did you do the search. Ive tried and nothing comes up re 457 visa



Dolly said:


> Hi Hev,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

hevvy said:


> Hi Dolly
> thanks for the advise. How did you do the search. Ive tried and nothing comes up re 457 visa


I think I put in "457 timeline". I've just done it again putting in just the 457 in the search string and nothing came up, so I did the 457 timeline and got 2 pages!!!! Bizarre!

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

mine took a bit longer but we were flanking the Christmas hols. We had our Xrays done around 4/12 and we received our visa around 16/1.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

I am still waiting, 5 weeks since application submitted.

Mate got hers in 1 week!!!!!!
Mind, her kids are babies, and my eldest is 18 so had to supply loads of info..............


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hiya, took about 4 wks for our visas to come through, so hopefully not to long now, jam x x


----------



## mellinifellini (Feb 18, 2009)

We did our medicals (26 and 160) on 28 January, they were received in Sydney on 12 February, and our visas were approved on 19 February.


----------



## Helentoperth (Jul 15, 2009)

mellinifellini said:


> We did our medicals (26 and 160) on 28 January, they were received in Sydney on 12 February, and our visas were approved on 19 February.


My visa is lodged today. I hope I can get my visa quickly. Cross my finger and pray...


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

Congrats mellinifellini. When will you be in Australia?

My Timeline is in my signature.


----------

